# Monday Night Flatties - 11-23-09



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Tried heading out Saturday night in the monsoon/gale force windsand almost sunk the boat coming out of Navy Point past the rock jetties. Thank God my boat was able to make a turn around in the 4 foot crashers in the bay (very bad decision making on my part!) Feel fortunate that my bielge was functioning because we took multiple "bow washers" that had me on high alert! 

Took my buddy LP out tonight and had a little better luck! Light north east wind, not much tidal movement and all of the fish we stuck were buried up on not on the move. Seemed very odd for this time of the fall (for them not to be moving) We actually ran over both of the biggest fish and had to circle back around. Luckily, we didn't spook either one and gigged my biggest Flounder of the season (so far ;-) 

This year has been fairly slow. Any one have thoughts, theories, or any other reason it has been so slow? Not cold enough? Storm had something to do with it? Late run? 

I know of several divers killing their limits with ease right now so I've got to believe that many of the fish have already made it to the gulf!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the majority of the fish went out the night of the hurricane. If there was any possible way to be there I would have I bet it was unreal. So my theory is all those fish pushed out and no one was there to cut there journey short


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Thats a couple of nice fish there! I havent seen them every night but I still have seen a few most nights, even when not on a boat but just fishing from a dock or the shoreline... Sosome are still there. But anyhoo nice catch!


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice doormats!! That water can get bad there in a hurry. It was worth it in the end. Great catch.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with that hurricane run theory. I did real well about a week before the storm and haven't been since, but my brother went and took one of his buddies and fished pretty hard with not much to show for it. 

Not so much the specific night of the storm I don't think though. I had rightat 3 extra feet of water mid-bay from the little storm. The water poured out for the next three or so days and I hypothesize that a good majority of the fish rode out on that.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice "DOORMAT" :clap:clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

A tropicalstorm is not going to force the move. It'scold water that hasn't happened yet. There's plenty of them still north of I-10.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Mighty nice looking flatties! I'd have to say, that would've probably made me turn back and give up, but then again, I'm in a 15' Jon boat. I've been out in our bay when it was 4', no party for sure! I've been hearing they are still holding up and haven't made their move yet, so I'd say hang in there and get ready for needing a bigger cooler!

Nice job!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Some nice flounder there. I too hate rough water. I still think that some of the flounder are still inside waiting to go out.At least I hope so. Gene


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *Death From Above (11/24/2009)*A tropicalstorm is not going to force the move. It'scold water that hasn't happened yet. There's plenty of them still north of I-10.


+1 

Nice Job....those are some nice fish.


----------

